# I'm back and working on my layout!



## traindriverjd (Dec 8, 2011)

It's been a bit of a rugged year but I made it through. My pacemaker has helped, which means my heart hasn't stopped for quite a while now. When it did stop it would restart itself but one episode during a hospital test it flatlined for about 10 seconds. A lot of excitement for the lab tech. Hopefully all that is behind me now.

They got the cancer early and the doctors have been checking to make sure. It's really depressing to be leaving the heart doctors office and getting a call from the other doc breaking the cancer news. But I'm making a comeback. Like they say, getting old isn't easy.

I have gotten a shed and am putting up a layout. The benchwork is in and soon to have track laid down. My part of the shed is 20' long and 11' wide, with an oval around the walls. One corner is cut off diagonally with an access gate. This makes room for a workbench.

I'm going to model it after my old territory I used to run on (if you remember I was an actual Locomotive Engineer on the CNW and then the UP). It'll be Omaha-Council Bluffs area. Modern era. I'll soon post pictures of the progress.

Jim D


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Gawd Jim...and I thought I had it bad treating my Hep C after 40 years. Hope your doing well and getting stronger every day. I sometimes wish I had a shed to call home instead of walking up and down stairs 4-5 times a day. But I tell my dietitian that's my daily exercise. Little does she know that I grab a donut each time I come upstairs.

Love your choice of locations to model being from Lincoln...just down the road from UP headquarters. Please get some pictures our and again, take care of yourself...


----------

